# Can one have more than one fursona?



## PastelPaint (Oct 28, 2016)

Is it 'ok' to have more than one fursona. My fursonas represent my personality.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 28, 2016)

Of course it's okay! The furry community has little to no _real _guidelines on anything. If you want to have multiple 'sona's, by all means go right ahead!


----------



## PastelPaint (Oct 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Of course it's okay! The furry community has little to no _real _guidelines on anything. If you want to have multiple 'sona's, by all means go right ahead!




Ok, I'm kinda new so, I'm just asking ^^


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 28, 2016)

My bad, I apologize if I came off as rude at all.

I'm relatively new as well though - 3 months in the community. How new are you?


----------



## Waraabe (Oct 28, 2016)

I've seen many people have several fursonas too  
I also hope to make some more some time


----------



## PastelPaint (Oct 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> My bad, I apologize if I came off as rude at all.
> 
> I'm relatively new as well though - 3 months in the community. How new are you?




Oh no! You weren't rude at all :3. I've been in the fandom for about 1 month and 2 weeks now?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 28, 2016)

PastelPaint said:


> Oh no! You weren't rude at all :3. I've been in the fandom for about 1 month and 2 weeks now?


Cool! You enjoying the experience?


----------



## Rant (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes. 
I have a Pheodra and a Fotter. Some like to have many fursonas and switch around RPing with them. 

_Some _like to make an account for each fursona and then spam the hell out of raffles and free art threads. That annoys the hell out of me and makes raffles unbalanced.


----------



## PastelPaint (Oct 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Cool! You enjoying the experience?




Totally! When I first heard of the furry fandom, I believed what they said that, everyone was sexual about anthro's. One day, I looked into it and, I found out what it really was so, I joined the bandwagon!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 28, 2016)

PastelPaint said:


> Totally! When I first heard of the furry fandom, I believed what they said that, everyone was sexual about anthro's. One day, I looked into it and, I found out what it really was so, I joined the bandwagon!


Ha, I was pretty much exactly the same! I just looked a little more into it and had possibly the biggest epiphany in my life; like this was what I've been subconsciously looking for my whole life.

Pretty much was my whole life. I've always had an inexplicable appeal to anthros.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have 2, I've seen others with 5 or more! There's really not limit ^^


----------



## zidders (Oct 29, 2016)

Human beings have multi-faceted personalities. You're not just any one thing. You're a collection of interests as well as ideas. People can have numerous persona's. There's the person you are when you're enjoying a certain kind of music, and then there's the person you turn into when you're sad or happy. We all act differently according to our moods. To me my fursona's (and ponysona's) represent different aspects of my personality. My main OC the glam rocking roo Zidaya represents my love of glam metal, rock and rocking out on guitar. He's flamboyant and my homage to the hair and metal bands of yore that I grew up with. He's a laid back dude who is pretty much me.

My ponysona Jaspyr is my pegasi bard. She represents my love of tabletop rpg's and poetry. Lavender-Raindrops (also a pegasi) represents the romantic within me. She's a fanfiction writer and my inner muse whenever I'm writing. Midnight Meteor is my sorceror/swashbuckling unicorn. He represents my love of the golden age of piracy and dragons since he's fireproof and will at some point be able to turn into one. Then there's my other roo, Stephanie. She represents my more (albeit stereotypical) feminine side. They're all 'me' but through them I get to explore different situations and express parts of myself that I might not normally express when I'm in default 'Zid' mode (since Zid represents who I am most of the time).

Tl;dr there's no law saying you can't nor does anyone have any right to try and keep you from doing so. I will say that if you're going to have more than a few keep a list with a few descriptive notes for each. As much as I love and identify with each of my 'sona's even I sometimes forget one of them every now and then. Especially when I'm trying to remember them all lol.


----------



## KiiKinq (Oct 31, 2016)

yeyeyey! I have two at the moment! The first one I made was to represent me, and the second one is the one that looks more appealing ahaha


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't see why you can't, I have 3 myself, 2 older and 1 younger, 2 being more relatable to me as a person.


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 31, 2016)

Fursonas are subjective anyway - for some it's just having a self-reflecting character to play some RPs and draw stuff, for others (otherkins and lifestylers, for example) it's a non-replaceable part of personality or something like that. Not to mention that having one isn't a must - if you want your own char without connecting it to your real self in any way, then just make an OC of any look, personality and gender, it's totally fine.


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 31, 2016)

It's entirely upto you mon'ami ^^ If it feels right making multiple characters to reflect different parts of yourself, then that's entirely fine and kinda cool!


----------



## SenorFen (Nov 2, 2016)

Whaddya know, looks like I wasn't the only one with that perception that the OP talked of ^^; . Yeah, well once I got past that, also had that epiphany like, "Huh, guess this is my kinda thing. I like anthropomorphic animals." So, yeah, like the OP as well, I'm also brand new to the community. That'd be cool to try out different 'sonas. Seems like fun


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 3, 2016)

If you have more than one version of that you see yourself as, you should be able to have more than fursona. That's my logic. I have three fursonas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

You can have as many as you want. Just means you have multiple fursonalities.


----------



## SenorFen (Nov 3, 2016)

I suppose that's one way to look at it. Indeed, I am different when speaking up on the mic for anything related to my desired career path (which heavily involves public speaking and connecting with people), when I'm with my friends, when I'm with my family and when it's just plain ol' me, no body else.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 3, 2016)

You can change your fursona any time you want. Name or species.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Nov 6, 2016)

I approve of your use of the word 'one' to refer to yourself.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't like the idea of that.

I just don't like the idea of getting rid of this guy in my profile pic. I like him too much to do that. I kinda get scared when I think about never being able to go back if I changed him to a different species.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with having more than one. If you have a fursona just as a hobby or a character to appear in art, then the more the better. But if it's meant to be something to represent oneself, sometimes one sona isn't enough.


----------

